# Hyatt Wild Oak



## mwwich (Apr 28, 2015)

Checking in to Hyatt Wild Oak in a couple of weeks..2 beds...with my daughters/son-in-laws...all in their upper 20s....and myself.

We cook a lot of our own meals...is there a first floor room near the grills someone would recommend?

We'll do the Alamo, Sea World a couple of days....is the wine country worth the drive?  Anything else you recommend?


----------



## bdh (Apr 28, 2015)

mwwich said:


> We'll do the Alamo, Sea World a couple of days....is the wine country worth the drive?  Anything else you recommend?



Without knowing the preferences of the late 20's in your group, this may or may not be of interest to them.

The King William Historic District (just south Alamo) is an interesting side trip - there is a short walking tour of the neighborhood.  Then at the south end of the King William neighborhood is the Guenther House restaurant - its a combination of restaurant, small museum, house tour, event venue and flour mill - take your pick on what all to partake in, but it is a nice setting for a meal. 

You also have Fredericksburg, small town about an hour north of Wild Oak - small town that seems like time forgot.  Lots of small shops, restaurants and a great WW II museum on the Pacific Theater.   Note that if I was at Wild Oak, I'd drive to Fredericksburg for lunch at Cranky Frank's - only open for lunch from 11-3, but it is excellent BBQ brisket!

A day spent in the pools, lazy river and cabanas there at Wild Oak is also a great way to enjoy a day.


----------



## peas (Apr 28, 2015)

There is a set of grills in between buildings 61 & 62 and between buildings 63 & 64.  (The first two numbers of your room assignment are the building numbers.)  Units ending in the numbers 47-52 will put you on the side of the building closer to the grills, higher the number, the closer to the grill side (6x47 is approximately the middle of the building).  However, the way the walkways are designed, being the highest numbered makes you walk back towards the middle of the building to get to the grills.  Sorry, I can't remember how the walkways are designed exactly to recommend a unit.

They light up the grill for you and they claim it takes 30 min for them to get out there.  In our limited experience (only 2x), you need to give them at least 1 hour heads up.  I don't recall if we had grill tongs/spatula or if we brought our own.  You may have to check into this.

As for activities, please make sure you know Seaworld's hours.  They aren't open every day during some seasons.

We don't do a lot of adult activities, but I am waiting for the day where my kids may be interested in doing the Mission Trail.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...-Reviews-Mission_Trail-San_Antonio_Texas.html

The Mexican Market is another San Antonio thing to do.  Some people like it; other feel like it's a tourist trap.  Same can be said for Mi Tierra restaurant there.  

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...Reviews-Mexican_Market-San_Antonio_Texas.html

I assume when you say you're doing the Alamo, you'll walk around the Riverwalk as well.  IMO, it's nice to visit the river walk at night since the river walk will be lit up in lights.  When we're in the riverwalk area, we get the homemade ginger ale at Schilo’s Delicatessen (only accessible from street/not accessible from riverwalk). YMMV.  Just thought i'd throw that in.

If the weather's nice, we love eating in the outdoor seating at La Fogata.

The weather should be nice.  Hope everyone enjoys the trip.


----------



## mwwich (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions....very helpful!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 5, 2015)

If you tell them at check-in, they'll probably be able to put you close to a grill.  (That's one of my most frequent check-in requests at timeshares!)


----------



## taterhed (May 5, 2015)

Well, depending on their tastes...

Riverwalk with Dick's last resort, Durty Nellies, and other little bars

Gruene TX--near New Braunfels.  Shops, restaurants, music etc... bit of a drive.

Great Imax theaters in the area. 

Rudy's Country Store & Bar-B-Q 

The original Macaroni Grill restaurant...


----------



## mwwich (May 6, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> If you tell them at check-in, they'll probably be able to put you close to a grill.  (That's one of my most frequent check-in requests at timeshares!)



Already called and made the request. Hopefully filled since it should be a bit off season.


----------

